# Visa time line : Spouse visa 309 philippines



## krissybaby (Jul 18, 2011)

*Calling for all Filipino who had OFFSHORE visa 309 application here.
Please post your timeline here.*

Date of application: 29 June 2012

Nationality: Filipino

Visa type: 309 Partner Temporary

Offshore/onshore: Offshore - Manila

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Yes 28 Sept2011

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes July 2012

Date CO assigned: not yet

Agent: No

Date visa granted: still waiting:


----------



## Princess (Jul 1, 2012)

Date of application : *29 June 2012*
Nationality:* Filipina (husband is Australian)*
Visa type: *309 Partner visa*
Offshore/onshore: *Philippines*
Medicals submitted (yes/no): *No*
Police check submitted (yes/no): *Yes (Philippines and UAE-used to work)*
Date CO assigned: ****w a i t i n g****
Date visa granted: ****w a i t i n g****


----------



## krissybaby (Jul 18, 2011)

kakai said:


> Hi,
> 
> Im Filipina married Australian citizen last Dec 2011 I meet him online. I would like to know which visa we need to apply and what is the list of the requirements for us. Please give me some more information about processing visa and how long it takes .
> salamat po
> kakai


hi kakai!

you need to get SPOUSAL visa 309 ... you need form 40sp and 47sp downloaded from the australian immigration website and take note of the lower left corner of the page for it has a date on which the set of form was made. Anyway, you can also download the Partner Visa booklet and it is your sole guide for the visa application..  You can also learn from this website.. so so much!


----------



## Princess (Jul 1, 2012)

Kakai welcome! As Krissybaby said, you are eligible for the Partner Visa - Spouse Subclass 309 (if you'll lodge it in Philippines). To get started, browse the Australian Immigration website for detailed information. A Partner Migration - Booklet 1 can be downloaded in a pdf file (same site) and read it as it is helpful. Start from there and let us know if you have more queries! Good luck to you and to your hubby! Which state will you be staying in case?


kakai said:


> Hi,
> 
> Im Filipina married Australian citizen last Dec 2011 I meet him online. I would like to know which visa we need to apply and what is the list of the requirements for us. Please give me some more information about processing visa and how long it takes .
> salamat po
> kakai


----------



## krissybaby (Jul 18, 2011)

krissybaby said:


> *Calling for all Filipino who had OFFSHORE visa 309 application here.
> Please post your timeline here.*
> 
> Date of application: 26 JUNE 2012 pick up by air21, no acknowledgement yet
> ...


UPDATE:

Visa acknowledgement : 29 JUNE 2012

Nationality: Filipino

Visa type: 309 Partner Temporary

Offshore/onshore: Offshore - Manila

MEDICAL : front loaded (SEPT 11)

NBI clearance : front loaded (OCT 11)

CO assigned: not yet

VISA GRANT DATE : not yet...patiently waiting!


----------



## Princess (Jul 1, 2012)

Nice update Krissy! Hope my acknowledgement letter comes next! 


krissybaby said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Visa acknowledgement : 29 JUNE 2012
> 
> ...


----------



## krissybaby (Jul 18, 2011)

Princess said:


> Nice update Krissy! Hope my acknowledgement letter comes next!


hi princess,

Ive read from your post on the other thread about passing form 80? was it required?


----------



## Princess (Jul 1, 2012)

When my brother processed his DeFacto visa, he passed it with his application. So when it's my turn this time, I did the same thing. Would be better to give more than less. But in your case, your CO will let you know if she/he needs it. Don't worry! Just prepare it from now. (Mine took time to complete the form 'coz I have lots of travel in and out of Philippines, UAE, Australia so I have to check all my 3 old passports to log all my travel dates in and out in what country! Even my residential address of the past ten years! It was a lot as I lived in different addresses/company accommodation. All of these has to be listed lol)


krissybaby said:


> hi princess,
> 
> Ive read from your post on the other thread about passing form 80? was it required?


----------



## krissybaby (Jul 18, 2011)

okay Princess, as you know little additional will make me paranoid..hehehe.. hopefully no additional docs for me. I have downloaded the form and fill every bit of it just in case!  Just the thought of making a schedule on air21 again for pick up makes it all stressful.


----------



## Princess (Jul 1, 2012)

Where abouts here in Pinas are you staying Krissy? I live in ****** and any additional docs or change in circumstance would make me to travel 8 hrs by land from here to Cebu (cheaper) otherwise I will have to fly Bacolod-Cebu if I want to get the additional docs quicker to arrive in the Via Center. I prefer handing it over myself though my husband told me to send it via courier.



krissybaby said:


> okay Princess, as you know little additional will make me paranoid..hehehe.. hopefully no additional docs for me. I have downloaded the form and fill every bit of it just in case!  Just the thought of making a schedule on air21 again for pick up makes it all stressful.


----------



## krissybaby (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi Princess,

Good evening!  Im from Bukidnon..thats why it always takes a week for air21 to schedule for pick up.. thats why i have to travel to Cagayan de Oro myself to pass it there. I did all my medical and my application of 6months Tourist visa there in Via center cebu. But I reckon its way cheaper to send it via courier than via center, they charged me 800 before for my tourist visa, maybe paying for less stress ..hehehe..


----------



## Princess (Jul 1, 2012)

I will try Air21 too. I will give them a call. Is Air21 under PIASI? 1 week to schedule for pick-up is I think quite a delay but if it's our only option, then stick to it haha! 
Ok, I won't travel to Cebu this time, will send my another application via courier (I will apply again a 676 visa lol) while waiting for the Spouse Visa. I just only hope that I will be asked to go medical before I leave Philippines.

I miss being in the UAE when processing stuff. The VIA Centre there is just my neighbor. I wake up, carry my documents and hand it to them, no falling in line as well lol!



krissybaby said:


> Hi Princess,
> 
> Good evening!  Im from Bukidnon..thats why it always takes a week for air21 to schedule for pick up.. thats why i have to travel to Cagayan de Oro myself to pass it there. I did all my medical and my application of 6months Tourist visa there in Via center cebu. But I reckon its way cheaper to send it via courier than via center, they charged me 800 before for my tourist visa, maybe paying for less stress ..hehehe..


----------



## kakai (Jul 2, 2012)

Princess said:


> I will try Air21 too. I will give them a call. Is Air21 under PIASI? 1 week to schedule for pick-up is I think quite a delay but if it's our only option, then stick to it haha!
> Ok, I won't travel to Cebu this time, will send my another application via courier (I will apply again a 676 visa lol) while waiting for the Spouse Visa. I just only hope that I will be asked to go medical before I leave Philippines.
> 
> I miss being in the UAE when processing stuff. The VIA Centre there is just my neighbor. I wake up, carry my documents and hand it to them, no falling in line as well lol!


 hi im filipina married australian citizen last Dec 2011. I had have meet him online for about 3 years then we decided to get married last Dec 2011. and now we are started process papers for me to get in the Australia but suddenly he lost his job at this momment . My question is :
What if my husband unemployed, can I still be able to apply for a visa?
Thanks


----------



## krissybaby (Jul 18, 2011)

kakai said:


> hi im filipina married australian citizen last Dec 2011. I had have meet him online for about 3 years then we decided to get married last Dec 2011. and now we are started process papers for me to get in the Australia but suddenly he lost his job at this momment . My question is :
> What if my husband unemployed, can I still be able to apply for a visa?
> Thanks


Im no expert about it Kakai but ive read on the immigration website that they already taken out the rule of letting the sponsor find someone who can sign an Assurance of support if ever he is not financially stable so that could be a good news for your situation and they can consider your application. Losing job is not really a problem as long as he got some savings to show on his bank statement i guess. But one thing though, is he currently under government aide like unemployment assistance from the government? Maybe reconsider applying after he finds another job??

How I wish I can put some more insights on this though..hope others can explain further.


----------



## youngchi (Nov 14, 2011)

krissybaby said:


> Im no expert about it Kakai but ive read on the immigration website that they already taken out the rule of letting the sponsor find someone who can sign an Assurance of support if ever he is not financially stable so that could be a good news for your situation and they can consider your application. Losing job is not really a problem as long as he got some savings to show on his bank statement i guess. But one thing though, is he currently under government aide like unemployment assistance from the government? Maybe reconsider applying after he finds another job??
> 
> How I wish I can put some more insights on this though..hope others can explain further.


hello, no.. no more Assurance Of Support for partner visa since 2012..


----------



## krissybaby (Jul 18, 2011)

youngchi said:


> hello, no.. no more Assurance Of Support for partner visa since 2012..


Oh..So if there is no Assurance of Support- it a bad thing? I thought its the other way around..Im sorry Kakai, i thought its a good thing..Let your hubby look for a job and he can also put his previous job experience on the form cause there is a portion on 40sp that they will ask about it so it will still show that he had been working and just transferred to another job..As long as he got a job and can support you when you arrive in Australia. . . Ive heard from a friend also that if ever your husband applied for unemployment aide from the Aussie government, it will affect your application. Tell him not to apply if he can still manage. Best of luck..Hope all will be well and you guys can apply for Partner visa soon.


----------



## youngchi (Nov 14, 2011)

krissybaby said:


> Oh..So if there is no Assurance of Support- it a bad thing? I thought its the other way around..Im sorry Kakai, i thought its a good thing..Let your hubby look for a job and he can also put his previous job experience on the form cause there is a portion on 40sp that they will ask about it so it will still show that he had been working and just transferred to another job..As long as he got a job and can support you when you arrive in Australia. . . Ive heard from a friend also that if ever your husband applied for unemployment aide from the Aussie government, it will affect your application. Tell him not to apply if he can still manage. Best of luck..Hope all will be well and you guys can apply for Partner visa soon.


i dunno y they remove that.. in some way yes its a bit no gd to apply wen the sponsor doesnt have job specially no AOS now which we all know that its d other way before to show how the sponsor will support the partner.

bestluck to all those waiting like me.


----------



## Princess (Jul 1, 2012)

Kakai, I don't really know how this will affect your application for spouse visa if he doesn't have a job. But as far as I know, your hubby being employed (regular job) is a plus factor in your application as he needs to prove that he can support you when you arrive Australia once granted a Spouse visa.

As per the above posts that AOS from a third party was taken off this 2012 is not a good news.

Krissy is right that as long as your hubby can manage his daily living until he finds another job, going to the government and asking for support is the last thing he should do at the moment.

I really hope he finds a job soon so you can start your application process!

I'm praying for you and your hubby. Hurdles come in our way, it's normal. Hold on and you'll get over these soon.

Love, Princess



kakai said:


> hi im filipina married australian citizen last Dec 2011. I had have meet him online for about 3 years then we decided to get married last Dec 2011. and now we are started process papers for me to get in the Australia but suddenly he lost his job at this momment . My question is :
> What if my husband unemployed, can I still be able to apply for a visa?
> Thanks


----------



## kakai (Jul 2, 2012)

I dont know if he applied for goverment aide yet. so what if he applied for a momment, while he have no job then after a month he found a new job is still effect my application or what. Im very confuse and worried now.


----------



## philaus (Mar 2, 2010)

krissybaby said:


> Im no expert about it Kakai but ive read on the immigration website that they already taken out the rule of letting the sponsor find someone who can sign an Assurance of support if ever he is not financially stable so that could be a good news for your situation and they can consider your application. Losing job is not really a problem as long as he got some savings to show on his bank statement i guess. But one thing though, is he currently under government aide like unemployment assistance from the government? Maybe reconsider applying after he finds another job??
> 
> How I wish I can put some more insights on this though..hope others can explain further.


Hi krissybaby when we applied for our spouse visa the embassy asked for his group certificate from the past financial year. I guess that is their way of knowing if the person could support his partner so if you have provided prior to your partner losing his job it might go through.

But as what the other here at the forum said if your partner is any form of centrelink payments/aid then they might have to review your papers again.


----------



## krissybaby (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi PhilAUS,

It not me, its KAKAI.


----------



## Nila6268 (Jul 9, 2012)

*Nila Lozada and Family*

VISA TIMELINE:

Lodgement date: April 16, 2012
Applied in : Manila - Philippines
Visa type : Spouse visa 309/100
Onshore/offshore : Offshore
Medical exam : Yes
Police clearance : Yes
Migration Agent : Yes
CO assigned : Not yet
Visa Granted : still waiting

along with 3 dependent children : Genevieve 23y/o, Lawrence 24y/o and Clarence 16y/o


----------



## krissybaby (Jul 18, 2011)

Hows everyone going? Any news ?


----------



## krissybaby (Jul 18, 2011)

Nila6268 said:


> VISA TIMELINE:
> 
> Lodgement date: April 16, 2012
> Applied in : Manila - Philippines
> ...


Hi Nila,

Have you heard from your CO already? Hows everything going?

For everyone: ANY UPDATES??


----------



## Princess (Jul 1, 2012)

looks like the embassy hasn't updated the processing information in their website for 18 days now! 

on the brighter side... is there any updates?


----------



## mrsl (Jul 7, 2012)

My timeline:

Date of application: 7 June 2012 

Confirm receipt of my application : 14 June 2012 / Medical : 21 June 2012

Nationality: Filipino

Visa type: 309 Partner Temporary

Offshore/onshore: Offshore - Manila

Medicals submitted : yes

Police check submitted : yes

Date CO assigned: I don't know???

Agent: No

Date visa granted: still waiting:


----------



## kristina_O (Aug 12, 2013)

*UAE police check*



Princess said:


> Date of application : *29 June 2012*
> Nationality:* Filipina (husband is Australian)*
> Visa type: *309 Partner visa*
> Offshore/onshore: *Philippines*
> ...


----------

Hey princess,

I am happy for you 
I got questions regarding UAE police check? What's the process? Did it take long for you to process? 
I have worked in UAE too...and now married to an Australian, going to apply for a spousal visa very soon.
Your reply would be such a big help for me....
Thank you.
Lastly, forgive my faults here as am very new on this site...lol.. x

Kristina O


----------



## Alvin79 (Apr 10, 2014)

Princess said:


> I will try Air21 too. I will give them a call. Is Air21 under PIASI? 1 week to schedule for pick-up is I think quite a delay but if it's our only option, then stick to it haha!
> Ok, I won't travel to Cebu this time, will send my another application via courier (I will apply again a 676 visa lol) while waiting for the Spouse Visa. I just only hope that I will be asked to go medical before I leave Philippines.
> 
> I miss being in the UAE when processing stuff. The VIA Centre there is just my neighbor. I wake up, carry my documents and hand it to them, no falling in line as well lol!


Hi Princess,

I am from Cagayan de Oro and I am planning to lodge my student visa to Australia using courier in Cagayan de Oro to save air fare. Can you please advise what you did and what courier you used in Cagayan de Oro that under PIASI?

Thanks in advance.. your advise will much be appreciated. 

Congratulations for the visa approval!

Vin


----------

